# Help with long, rectangular bedroom



## lbarak (Jan 22, 2013)

Recently purchased a typical Southern California-style ranch built in 1960. One of the former owners removed a wall between two bedrooms, making the master bedroom into one large suite. The problem I'm having is trying to figure out where to put our queen-sized bed. Because the room is such a long, rectangular shape it's hard to find a good spot. I'm guessing the size is about 25 feet by about 12 feet. Hopefully the attached diagram will help. Does anyone have any ideas on designing for this space? My biggest concern is the bed; the dressers and bookshelves will fall into place afterward. Thanks for any advice you can give!



-- Spookygirl


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

it would help to have a link to your actual diagram and not a ghost site. as for your bed, put the head against a short wall across from the entry door.


----------



## lbarak (Jan 22, 2013)

I had a diagram of the room on my web site (the ghost site). I removed it because I needed the space on the page. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Break the room up into two areas. One a bedroom and the other a sitting area. Use 2/3 for the bedroom and 1/3 for a sitting room. Define each area by the furniture or maybe an area rug.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Spooky---watch what you are linking---that link was spam---not the diagram you mentioned--

Mistakes like that could get you tagged as a spammer----


----------

